# Edele Watch



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Mechanical wind-up watch in mint condition. From scanning the Web, it seems to be a 60-70s model, some say it has a good quality Swiss movement, although I haven't had the back off!

Anyone know any more???


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

ive seen a few of these here http://www.retro-watches.co.uk/watches/A-E/EDELE-MECHANICAL-WINDUP-REF14JL8 .htm :smile:

nice classy watches


----------

